# Can I use vaseline on my horse?



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

I discovered the tail string on my rug was rubbing my horse as it had slipped too low :evil: (I've re-adjusted it now). It didn't cause any blood or anything, just rubbed off about a cm2 block of hair. As its winter and muddy, my little pony keeps coating herself in the mud :-| and I was wondering whether to put a bit of vaseline (petroleum jelly) on her bald patch till better just to protect (of course i'd clean her up before applying)

Thanks 

oh p.s she wears mud barrier cream on her ankles against mud fever aand shes not wallowing in mud- just likes rolling in the muddy patches :lol:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

IT's like anything else--test a small area and see if your horse is allergic. If NOT, it's usable, and pretty cheap. Watch using baby petroleum jelly bc it contains lanolin and some people and some horses are allergic to THAT, too. _(Smells like a baby, though.)_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah you can.. I made a little paste by mixing vaseline with teatree. It doubles as a barrier and an antiseptic.


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks  i'll know shes not allergic so i'll do the teetree method


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I just mixed half of a bottle of teatree oil with a tub of vaseline. It works really well


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I've noticed that using Vaseline on small cuts will sometimes help the hair grow back too. Not all the time, but sometimes the healing is good enough that it has helped before in my past experience.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

I use a vaseline-type substance on my horse. It is called Bag Balm (udder balm). It is used on cow's udders, and is gentle but extremely effective. It is thicker than vaseline, and lasts longer. I have a huge tub of it. I bought the medicated stuff. I use it on fly bites in the summer, and on small cuts (along with an antiseptic). It prevents cracking/chapping, along with keeping pests and dirt out of the wound. I would highly recommend it, as it is made for animals (cows specifically). I use it on any surface, from their ears to tails. In fact I just used it on a small cut my horse had (he lost some hair on his face) and it healed very quickly and the hair is already growing back.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah you can as long as they're not allergic. I've never heard of a horse being allergic to it, but you never know.  TIP: If you horse starts chewing on something, for example, a gate, stall door, bandage, blah blah, you can put vaseline on it and I guarantee it's going to stop that horse from chewing on it. Horses don't like the taste or feel of it in their mouths. Ask my horse how bad it tastes...He's had it in his mouth quite a few times (; (for cribbing, not chewing...)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lakotababii said:


> I use a vaseline-type substance on my horse. It is called Bag Balm (udder balm). It is used on cow's udders, and is gentle but extremely effective. It is thicker than vaseline, and lasts longer. I have a huge tub of it. I bought the medicated stuff. _I use it on fly bites_ in the summer, and _on small cuts_ (along with an antiseptic). It _prevents cracking/chapping_, along with _keeping pests and dirt out of the wound_. I would highly recommend it, as it is made for animals (cows specifically). I _use it on any surface, from their ears to tails_. In fact I just used it on a small cut my horse had (he lost some hair on his face) and it _healed very quickly and the hair is already growing back_.


Yeah I've heard of that! But I find my little concoction works really well for everything I have put it on. The italicized stuff too. It lasts a long time for me.. made it back in June and it's still working and fresh.


----------

